# What animal did this?



## gtg922e (Nov 29, 2014)

Walking to my deer stand and saw this. Anyone know what animal it is. It's about 5 or 6 inches long.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2014)

Hog would be my guess.


----------



## mattech (Nov 29, 2014)

Hog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Panther


----------



## antharper (Nov 29, 2014)

Deer


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 30, 2014)

Drunk neighbor?


----------



## Milkman (Nov 30, 2014)

pig


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 30, 2014)

Hog


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 1, 2014)

piggy


----------



## watermedic (Dec 2, 2014)

Could be a deer. Depends on their diet.


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 2, 2014)

hog


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 2, 2014)

Hog.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like a deer got in some fermented apples.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 3, 2014)

one that feels better.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 3, 2014)

Hunter who forgot his paper.


----------



## joey1919 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 3, 2014)

No doubt that is from the bowels of a black panther


----------



## willy57 (Feb 8, 2015)

porky pig


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oink!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 9, 2015)

Human


----------



## bigelow (Feb 9, 2015)

Me. Sorry


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 10, 2015)

Bear.


----------



## state159 (Feb 10, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> Nancy Pelosi



That's right. It could have been Nancy and now her pants just fit better, according to Ron White.


----------



## serving1Lord (Feb 10, 2015)

Big Foot


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2015)

black panther


----------



## Farmer Black (Feb 10, 2015)

Hog


----------

